# JTable farben ändern



## erdmulch (22. Jul 2011)

hallo zusammen,

mit dem unten stehen Programmcode wird eine Tabelle erzeugt, nun möchte ich die Spaltennamen in einer anderen Hintergrundfarbe darstellen. kann mir jemand sagen wie man sowas realisieren kann?

danke im voraus


```
import javax.swing.*;
public class SimpleTable
{
  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
  String[][] rowData = {
    { "Japan", "245" }, { "USA", "240" }, { "Italien", "220" },
    { "Spanien", "217" }, {"Türkei", "215"} ,{ "England", "214" },
    { "Frankreich", "190" }, {"Griechenland", "185" },
    { "Deutschland", "180" }, {"Portugal", "170" }
  };
    String[] columnNames = {
        "Land", "Durchschnittliche Sehdauer pro Tag in Minuten"
    };
  JFrame f = new JFrame();
  f.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
  JTable table = new JTable( rowData, columnNames );
  f.add( new JScrollPane(table) );
  f.pack();
  f.setVisible( true );
  }
}
```


----------



## Michael... (22. Jul 2011)

Der TableHeader von JTable erbt direkt von JComponent:

```
table.getTableHeader().setBackground(Color.BLUE);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jul 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-...tableheader-tablecolumn-tablecolumnmodel.html


----------

